# Hello all



## Mulberry (Dec 11, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi to all. 

I was diagnosed a few days ago with type 2 after two fasting blood tests which gave me blood gluscose levels of 12 then 13, I have been put onto metformin.  Currently a little confused about it all and what it all means for what I can and can't have anymore.


----------



## margie (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Mulberry and welcome.

If you haven't done so already have a look at this link 
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

it will give you some pointers. 

Is your GP happy for you to test to see how food affects your blood sugars?

Ask as many questions as you need - your head is probably buzzing with them - and give yourself a chance to digest your diagnosis.


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Mulberry and a warm welcome to the forum, sorry you have to be here though,it can take a little while to sink it at first things seems so daunting but it does get alot clearer as time goes by,I usually reccommend this book to all newbies in here as it is so good for the newly diagnosed and is only a few quid it is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-Diabet...8048/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323633361&sr=8-1 you wont be dissapointed in it.
Monderation is the key with type 2 not over indulging in all those naughty things can be a big help, theres plenty help out there and you will get lots of it from inside this forum.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Mulberry, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. There is a lot to learn, but you have come to the right place - lots of friendly people who will be happy to answer any questions you may have )nothing is considered 'silly', so ask away!).

Have a look at the Useful links thread, in particular I would recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, plus the book  Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker is well worth the investment to help you understand what it all means for you 

Diabetes is scary and complicated, but the good news is that it can be managed well and many people find that they become happier and healthier  by getting to grips with it.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mulberry.

I look forward to seeing you get stuck in here. There are many people with all sorts of experience who are ready and willing to answer pretty much any question you may have. Some of them may even be diabetes related!

Andy


----------



## Graeme (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Mulberry, welcome to the forum

I can only echo what the others have said here. I'm only recently diagnosed, and was put on metformin.

This forum is great for help and support, ask those questions and let us know how you're getting on.

All the best
Graeme


----------



## Mark T (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Mulberry


----------



## Gareth (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Though you'll no doubt be worried or confused about your diagnosis, We're all here to help. So get stuck in and get posting.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mulberry said:


> Just wanted to say hi to all.
> 
> Currently a little confused about it all and what it all means for what I can and can't have anymore.



basically you have lost the ability to process the glucose resulting from carbohydrates. So its carbs you have to moderate - potatoes, bread, cereal, rice, pasta and probably fruit.

Sugar is only involved because it is a fast acting carbohydrate.

Portion size of carbs is now important to you. One very good introductory course ( X-Pert Patient Type 2 Diabetes ) suggests you think in terms of carbohydrate portions of 15grams and have between 8 and 15 carb portions a day depending on your frame and level of physical activity. A course such as X-Pert or Desmond is something you should ask for.

In general the diet recommended for Type 2s is a Low GI Mediterranean style ( lots of salads and good fats ).

Incidentally you should not have been put straight on to Metformin ( unless there were pressing reasons for it )- NICE Guidelines suggest every new T2 should have a trial period of several months on Diet and Exercise ( although, bafflingly, there is no precise, well organised D&E regime for new T2s) because of the absolute necessity for them to understand the imperative need for Lifestyle changes.

You should also be self testing your bgs to find out which carbs and which portions affect your blood glucose - don't let them fob you off with the tale that you do not need to test.

Weight loss is also important for new T2s - up to 10% weight loss can have a real effect on Insulin Resistance ( your main problem ) and bg readings.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 13, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Incidentally you should not have been put straight on to Metformin ( unless there were pressing reasons for it )- NICE Guidelines suggest every new T2 should have a trial period of several months on Diet and Exercise ( although, bafflingly, there is no precise, well organised D&E regime for new T2s) because of the absolute necessity for them to understand the imperative need for Lifestyle changes.



I know I was put straight on Metformin when I was diagnosed.  I did ask at the time and was advised it was because my HbA1c came back as 8.2, which they felt was slightly high. So maybe that is the case for going straight on the Metformin?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 13, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I know I was put straight on Metformin when I was diagnosed.  I did ask at the time and was advised it was because my HbA1c came back as 8.2, which they felt was slightly high. So maybe that is the case for going straight on the Metformin?


I was 9.9% at diagnosis when I was diagnosed and didn't go straight onto metformin.  I got put on metformin about a month later by the consultant, possibly when he realised that my readings hadn't improved all that much.

Possibly, it would of been a different matter if, as mcdonagh47 writes, I had been told at the point of diagnosis that I needed to adopt a low carb diet and had been given more support.


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Dec 13, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I know I was put straight on Metformin when I was diagnosed.  I did ask at the time and was advised it was because my HbA1c came back as 8.2, which they felt was slightly high. So maybe that is the case for going straight on the Metformin?



Hi Graeme,

you might be interested in this report from 2009, the Diabetes UK Glasgow Conference of 2009 discussed this issue as well .....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7930007.stm


----------



## koko (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi 

I'm also new to the forum, only joined at the end of last week. Don't really no much about type 2 as am type 1 but just wanted to say hi! 

There are loads of really lovely people on here all willing and wanting to help. I nearly left but so glad I didn't!

Hope your OK, must be tough being newly diagnosed.

I wish you all the best and hope you find what you are looking for. 

Kay X


----------



## Graeme (Dec 13, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Hi Graeme,
> 
> you might be interested in this report from 2009, the Diabetes UK Glasgow Conference of 2009 discussed this issue as well .....
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7930007.stm



Interesting, Thanks McDonagh


----------

